# Crazy Bass



## bubforever (Aug 27, 2007)

With how my tank is going i'm able to feed whats left of my fish wild food such as worms, beetles, crickets, etc. My crayfish absolutly love large nightcrawlers and when i put one in today my bass comes out of nowhere and grabs the thing. thats a 2.5 inch bass eating a 5 inch worm! :shock: Its been about 10 minutes and its only about 3/4 of the way done with it. Crazy.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

Bass will eat crazy things. I've caught bass that had snakes and other things in their stomachs.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 28, 2007)

Never would of thought snake, i know they can eat ducklings :twisted:, mice and other oddballs but never a snake.


----------

